# Zhp Owners...



## dcrocker (Dec 12, 2004)

2bor!2b said:


> An internet manager agreed to order an ZHP to my spec for 750 over invoice before
> I got off-the-lot another one close to my spec and several dealer miles for 1500 under.
> 
> I dealt only with Internet managers these days, over the phone or via email. They
> are much more reasonable then traditional sales guy.


I agree; only deal with internet or fleet managers. I contacted them by using the
free quote link thru edmunds.com. I gave specific instructions to reply only
via email and immediately rejected anyone who didn't follow these instructions. I suppose
I could have given a fake phone number to prevent calls but I looked at
this as a nice way to weed out the dealers who weren't willing to work with me the
way I wanted to work. One local dealer replied immediately with an offer of $750
over invoice. By the time I'd already set up an appt for a test drive, another
replied with an offer of $1500 over. I told the second guy I had a much better offer,
he asked how much better, I told him and he offered $500 over. I gave the first guy
the chance to match it and he did. At the time, I hadn't decided if I was going
to buy off the lot or order the car. I ended up ordering the car and the price didn't
change. I'm not sure why I got such a good deal. It was mid-december so perhaps
there were quotas to be met.

I can't see any reason to work with a salesguy. For me, there was no downside and
the experience was actually quite pleasant.

If you live in the SF bay area and are looking to buy, send me a private mesage
and I'll pass along the contact info for the guy I worked with.

Dan


----------



## blm (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry if I'm just blind and missed this elsewhere in the thread, but what is the invoice price on a 330i? I'm planning to place an order for one in about a month or so, and am looking to get an idea as to where I should start negotiating from.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

mikepinkerton said:


> And how much of that is eaten by plane tickets, hotels, and meals out with a very weak dollar? Is someone handing out free trips to Germany?  Seriously, though, I would think that the trip would be a non-trivial sum. How can you tell the wife and kids that you're going to Germany without them to see a car?
> 
> -Mike


exactly. cost of the trip negates the benefits (i have zero desire to go to germany).

I was going to do ED. But then I got a deal for $400 over invoice in may of 03. Heck, wait until October and it's not that hard to snatch a 330i for 2-3k below invoice. :dunno:


----------



## dcrocker (Dec 12, 2004)

blm said:


> Sorry if I'm just blind and missed this elsewhere in the thread, but what is the invoice price on a 330i? I'm planning to place an order for one in about a month or so, and am looking to get an idea as to where I should start negotiating from.


http://www.edmunds.com/

You can try this link for the 330i:
http://www.edmunds.com/new/2005/bmw...tml?tid=edmunds.n.mipmake.popular.num3.1.bmw*

Just price the car with options and find the total invoice price. One figure that is not
quote is what is often referred to as advertising fees. For me, this was 1% of the
invoice price of the base model (no options). How much this is depends on where
you buy it. If you work with an honest internet manager, you can just ask
how much this is. In my area, it's called "MACO". I'm not sure if this is a universal
term though.

Dan


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> exactly. cost of the trip negates the benefits (i have zero desire to go to germany).:


You're missing the point of the ED - it's not meant to save you money, but rather to allow you a free vacation in Europe with your BMW. With the $2500 or so savings from the ED you can pay for airfare for two (and 1 week of lodging if you're careful and economical, or a few good meals if you're not).

If you are any sort of driving enthusiast, you should do at least 1 ED in your life. Here are some interesting places you could go to, all within 1 day of driving or less:
- The Italian hills around Florence. Think Maranello, think driver's paradise. Some of the best driving roads I've ever experienced. Excellent food, welcoming people.
- The Nurburgring. No need for explanations.
- The Austrian mountain passes. Simply glorious.
- The Autobahn. Stretch your car's legs the way they were meant to.

My point is, you don't have to go to Germany. ED is the gateway to Europe and BMW is picking up the tab for your airfare, and insuring your car for 30 days. Your imagination is the only limit...

In case you're wondering, we're planning an ED for June. 

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## kutch (Sep 22, 2004)

*Actually germany is free*

I was looking thru ...(ah heck) it was either the latest Bimmer or Roundel mag and there was an ad for free airfare for two on a pick up from Germany. I say get the free airfare (paid by BMW NA) bring the car to the dock and go home. Save the 7% for taking a free ride to Germany and back.

I'll double check on the issue that had that when I get home.

kutch

BUT---no one has commented on the fact that you can get a M3 stripped for ~46K???
No takers on going that route?


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

A little advice please.....Is this dealer smoking crack?

2005 330i
ZHP
Premium Package
Steptronic Trans.
Xenons

with 3M Clearbra, Huper Optik window tint and BWM Alarm....

$45,400

That sounds very high to me. Could he be quoting me this price because the E46 330i's are not going to be built anymore after January???

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dcrocker (Dec 12, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> A little advice please.....Is this dealer smoking crack?
> 
> 2005 330i
> ZHP
> ...


I don't have the whole answer, but here's a start:

Invoice price for the car without the alarm, tint and clearbra is $40,735 (assuming
non metallic paint) and $41,165 for metallic. I think the alarm is probably worth
about $500 installed (at least this is what my local dealer quoted me). There also
may be MACO which I'll assume is 1% ($327). So, the difference between the
quoted price and all this stuff is $4208 ($45,400 - $41,192) assuming metallic paint. I
have to believe the tinting isn't worth more than $400. I saw some references to the clearbra on the
net which seem to indicate it costs between $500 and $800. If you assume $800, then
the dealer is making about $3000 on this car. This is way too much in my opinion.
I suppose the car could be in high demand in your area, but this still seems steep.

Hope this helps...

Dan


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

kutch said:


> BUT---no one has commented on the fact that you can get a M3 stripped for ~46K???
> No takers on going that route?


No way. It's a coupe. And I really, really wanted xenons and leather for once.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

adc said:


> You're missing the point of the ED - it's not meant to save you money, but rather to allow you a free vacation in Europe with your BMW. With the $2500 or so savings from the ED you can pay for airfare for two (and 1 week of lodging if you're careful and economical, or a few good meals if you're not).


I'm not missing the point. I have no desire to go to europe. Of all the continents it's number 7 on the "must visit" list.

Next month i have to go to paris for business.  Bummer.

Maybe I'm looking at the wrong site... I went to eurobuyers and worked off a 330i with munich pick up:

Base 33200
ZHP 3900
Metallic paint 495
Xenon 700
Leather 1450
Moonroof (now included)
Shippig 695

Total 40,440.

Obviously that's not the great deal you're talking about.

So I checked, did up my car and it came out to 43670 on the bmwusa site. Hit that with a 7% discount and I got 40,613. WTF? That's almost a grand more than I paid for the car in May of 03!! So i'm to spend 1k extra to go to europe? That doesn't make sense.



> If you are any sort of driving enthusiast, you should do at least 1 ED in your life. Here are some interesting places you could go to, all within 1 day of driving or less:
> - The Italian hills around Florence. Think Maranello, think driver's paradise. Some of the best driving roads I've ever experienced. Excellent food, welcoming people.


I grew up in the foothills of the sierras. I know my way around 270 blind corners on cliffs/twists. Shrug, it was a way of life.

And just last year I cruised at 130 on I-15 out to vegas. averaged over 100 mph on that 300+ mile drive (1 hour spent in slow 40-50 mph traffic so you do the math) . Not sure if the ride would have been nearly as exciting if I weren't on the look out for cops the whole time.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> I'm not missing the point. I have no desire to go to europe. Of all the continents it's number 7 on the "must visit" list.
> 
> Next month i have to go to paris for business.  Bummer.


I'm not going to argue with you over a very personal preference. The advice given was in earnest good will. Too bad they don't offer Antarctica Delivery, you might have enjoyed that better 



> Obviously that's not the great deal you're talking about.
> 
> WTF? That's almost a grand more than I paid for the car in May of 03!! So i'm to spend 1k extra to go to europe? That doesn't make sense.


ED works like that - you subtract the ED "savings" amount from whatever US price you negotiate with the dealer.

The way that experienced consumers advise you to shop is as follows: calculate the invoice price for (car and options), then subtract ED savings (around $2500 for a 330), then add a dealer profit (around 5% is considered a good deal). Of course, this doesn't take into account dealer incentives etc.

I think it will come down to much, much less than the BMWUSA site. But on the BMW site you subtracted from MSRP. Who the heck pays MSRP for a 3 series???



> I grew up in the foothills of the sierras. I know my way around 270 blind corners on cliffs/twists. Shrug, it was a way of life.


Hat off to you.

My advice for the Italian hills was to experience a triple delight: good roads / scenery, good people, good food. I am not sure how that stacks up to the foothills of the Sierras (not even sure which Sierras you are talking about).



> And just last year I cruised at 130 on I-15 out to vegas. averaged over 100 mph on that 300+ mile drive (1 hour spent in slow 40-50 mph traffic so you do the math) . Not sure if the ride would have been nearly as exciting if I weren't on the look out for cops the whole time.


Then you might enjoy the Autostrada through the Alps at 100mph+. Believe me, it's a little different than I-15 and more thrilling even without the fear of cops. Too bad that when I did that I was driving a POS Opel on snows, but what a drive...

Again, just some good-will advice. I have no vested interest in ED, just trying to inform others of potential benefits of this program. I mean if you do business trips to Europe you could fly into Munich, pick up the car at 8AM and take it to the shipping company - and be out of there by 10AM with an extra $2500 in your pocket. Wouldn't have to "visit" the place... :dunno:

adc


----------

